# Lime Crime: Nail Polish



## zadidoll (May 1, 2012)

​ 




Parfait Day
Creme in a Blue Mousse
Lavendairy
???
Creme de Limon
Peaches and Cream
Melty Ways


----------



## Rachel Lattanzi (May 2, 2012)

No. 4 is Pistachio.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 2, 2012)

Interesting.  Any thoughts?


----------



## TeresaDouglas (May 4, 2012)

I like the ad; it's very creative!

Those are lovely pastel colors; I'm not sure how they would look on me because I have pale skin. Pistachio is probably my favorite based on the photos.


----------

